# Vents from different lines



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have an opportunity to get some Ventrimaculatas. And I have my pick of three different lines 'Understory Line', 'Sean Stewart Line', 'Quality Captives Line'. I want three or four but dont really know what I should get. Would be okay to get one of each and let them breed? I know that creating hybrids in the hobby is a huge no no. Would doing this be creating a hybrid? If I shouldnt get one of each, then out of the three which ones would you say are the boldest? 

I tried to research this, breeding differnet lines, but couldnt find much. Sorry if the thread makes me seem ignorant. I have just been doing a ton of research for my first thumbs and been trying to get many questions answerted before I get any.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just letting you no that vents are on the shy side. I don't have vents but read lots of posts saying that they were. Good luck!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am aware that vents and lamasi for that matter tend to be shy. I am ok with them being reclusive.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Than my advice is to go with my gutt like Gibbs from NCIS and pick the coolest one.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

But also curious if it's acceptable to breed those different lines.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I have FG Vents and they are not shy at all. The only time they run for cover is when I open the top of the viv. I started with 10 and now have more from them not stopping the baby factory. I can always see at least 6 or 7 of them when the lights are on.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for the responses but I would really like to know about my original question. Is it ok to breed vents from different lines?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Consider it like this, would you breed an el dorado pumilio with a bastimentos pumilio? Should you breed a cobalt tinc with a giant orange? 

I have not seen evidence anywhere suggesting that either of these 3 lines are from the same populations. Also, understory has like ten variations of vents, all of which are from unique locals. I would say not to mix them, especially if you intend to breed them. Even though they may look extremely similar, it does not mean that they are from the same populations. In regards to keeping a population true, no you should not mix them. If you are intending on not breeding them and just keeping them for show, get all males or females of different lines. 

On the other note, vents are not shy frogs, they are just skittish and will readily dive into cover with a lot of movement around the vivarium. Given ample hiding places, ie. leaf litter, broms, crevices, film canisters, they can be rather bold. My vents would let me sit and watch them for 20-30 minutes at a time without even paying me any mind. They are great frogs, and a good start if you are planning on getting deeper into the genus of Ranitomeya 

ed parker


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> I am aware that vents and lamasi for that matter tend to be shy. I am ok with them being reclusive.


My lamasis are very bold and normally always out. I love mine I cant wait to find eggs


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

My Borja Ridges are ALWAYS out and both males call like crazy. SOmetimes real early mornings I wish they were on the shy side!!

In regards to breeding, different lines can be good, but make sure you arent crossing locales more importantly. For instance I would not cross a rio naipo vent with a borja ridge vent, and so on.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Geezus - why can't you folks just answer his question? One person answered so far (ok, sorry - two people have answered  ).

No - do NOT mix these. I saw the pics of what you're doing and those are three distinct localities of frogs. Do not mix.

s


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I am thinking of getting the vents that Josh's Frogs offers. They offer three different vents and they just mention the line and not locality. I sent them an email but its taking a while for them to get back so that's why I decided to ask on here. 

On another note opinions and experiences with vents and lamasi differ. Some tell me I might he dissapointed because they're so shy and others tell me that they are bold. One thing that everyone tells me though is that once they start breeding, they just don't stop.

Also is it true that vents can take up to 6 months to morph?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Scott said:


> Geezus - why can't you folks just answer his question? One person answered so far (ok, sorry - two people have answered  ).
> 
> No - do NOT mix these. I saw the pics of what you're doing and those are three distinct localities of frogs. Do not mix.
> 
> s


Scott is right, Alex. If you don't KNOW that they are from the same locality, then you cannot mix the morphs. The ones you are listing are not KNOWN to be from the same locality. You cannot mix them.

You are overlooking some great choices. Red Amazonicus from the Todd Kelly line...very bold and breed like rabbits! Lovely little frog. I miss mine so. Sorry, had to dry my tears! I have heard so much about the Bora Ridge Vents being very active and bold. Remember that Vents are great group frogs. Get 4 or 5!
Doug


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

It depends on how you set up your viv for vents. Like i mentioned, give them lots of hiding places, leaf litter, etc. People with shy vents probably have 1 bromeliad on a moss substrate with no where for them to go. They feel more secure if they have a ton of different options to escape predators, IE. you! 

Yes, with my vent experiences, they can take 4-6 months to morph, but I have noticed that it is mostly temperature dependant. A constant temp of 74degrees worked well for me in the past.

Josh's frogs offers these 3 lines of vents, because they breed them true and don't mix them. Just pick the line that you would prefer to work with. What would be the point of mixing all 3 lines anyway??? They all look relatively similar. A responsible hobbyist is a respected hobbyist


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Scott said:


> Geezus - why can't you folks just answer his question? One person answered so far (ok, sorry - two people have answered  ).
> 
> No - do NOT mix these. I saw the pics of what you're doing and those are three distinct localities of frogs. Do not mix.
> 
> s


Thanks for the straight forward answer. I am still deciding on what thumb to get and it becomes more confusing everytime I come up on a good deal. I would never want to go against any cardinal rules of the hobby. I get so dissapointed when I go to YouTube and see all these videos of xbreeds. One in particular and the Guy got super angry when I mentioned that it shouldn't be done and he told me it was excepted. That's when I told him to try and post the video on here and see what responses he gets. He crossbred a citronella and another tinc I can't recall at the moment.

What did you mean that you saw pics of what I was doing?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I saw the ad - when you mentioned what lines you were looking at I knew what ad you had looked at. Then you mentioned it after that also.  Obviously I kind of misworded my reply - sorry about that.

Go for the Understory Vents - they're still relatively rare in the hobby (that particular picture anyhow - as someone else pointed out, make sure you're getting *all* the same type of Vent - not just all Understory Vents).

s


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

he saw pics of the frogs you want to get through joshsfrogs.com


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

It was just another option of yet the many I'm looking at. I probably won't get a vent but I wanted to know just n case. Better safe then sorry right? I know I said in my other post that it was gonna be one more tank but at this point it might just have to be two 20 verts. Trying to choose 2 of three great deals I received. And its between orange lamasi, nominal imitator, and variabilis. I know that imitator is better in pairs, lamasi does well in groups, what about variabilis?


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Josh offers 3 different lines because they should stay that way. Not mixed.
I have the 'Sean Stewart Line' from Josh I bought them 2 years ago. Great frogs only shy when you open the doors otherwise they are out all the time. I have moved a ton of them on the DB with on ever says they were shy. Great thumbnail. Personally I think they get a little bigger then the UE line that a friend has. Either one of the 3 lines would be a great choice.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Variabilis do good in groups also. They are very similar to vents, in most aspects of care.


----------

